# sino tharwa company



## مصطفى الكاشف (5 أكتوبر 2009)

ممكن مساعدة من أى مهندس عندة اى معلومات عن الشركة دى اصل جايلى تعيين فيها
مستنى الرد


----------



## مصطفى الكاشف (6 أكتوبر 2009)

اية مفيش حد يعرف اى معلومات عن الشركة ولا اية
من حيث المرتبات والاقامة وطبيعة العمل


----------



## نور المصراوى (6 أكتوبر 2009)

شركة سينو ثروة هى احدى الشركات العاملة فى مجال حفر الابار والشركة دى تمتلك بريمات كتيرة وكل البريمات دى بتتاجر وبيطلع معاها طقم الحفر من الشركة 
انتا هتتعين هناك اية
ممكت لو على بريمة هتبقى رست ابوت بمرتب 1300جنية


----------



## مصطفى الكاشف (8 أكتوبر 2009)

نور المصراوى قال:


> شركة سينو ثروة هى احدى الشركات العاملة فى مجال حفر الابار والشركة دى تمتلك بريمات كتيرة وكل البريمات دى بتتاجر وبيطلع معاها طقم الحفر من الشركة
> انتا هتتعين هناك اية
> ممكت لو على بريمة هتبقى رست ابوت بمرتب 1300جنية



أنا جايلى التعين انى اكون مهندس كهربا وانا اصلا مهندس اتصالات
بس لو ممكن لو انت شغال فى الشركة كنت عايز اكلمك استفسر منك عن بعض الاشياء


----------



## kareemadel (9 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

انا اعرف عنها انها شركة كويسة جدا ومرتباتها حلوة بس خليها خطوة ليك وشوف دايما الاحسن منها 
انا كنت قريب من بريمة ليهم وانا في التدريب وكل اللي معايا كانوا بيشكروا فيها

دا موقع الشركة
http://www.tharwa.com.eg/wps/portal


----------



## رامىىىى عماد (10 أكتوبر 2009)

والنبى يا بشمهندس لو عرقا لى معلومات كلمنى 
[email protected]


----------



## Islam abdal Whab (20 سبتمبر 2010)

لو سمحتم عايز اعرف غذا كانت الشركة طالبة مهندسين كهرباء ؟
ارجوا الإفادة


----------



## h.chemist (3 أكتوبر 2010)

شركه سينو ثروة شركه حفر زي اي شركه حفر تعب ومجهود وكمان انت كهرباء هتبقي مساعده كهرباء ولو انت لقيت احسن روح وده مش متوقع انك تلاقي اي حاجه في مصر اصلا نصيحه خد خبره وكل عيش وبطل تسال لانك مفيش خبره اصلا يعني كتر خيرهم هيعلموك


----------

